# Single cam to dual cam conversion



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

First you would need to verify if they would physically fit inbetween the limbs or limb forks, and rotate. Then you need to know what would happen with poundage and draw lenth, and finally the correct string and cable lenths to get it done. Experimenting can get expensive unless you can get of the above info before you buy. Who knows if it would be faster or slower, I guess it would depend on the bow and cam system.


----------

